# Marley and Me



## george1990

Watch it! I loved this movie. I usually don't like dog movies, but this one had a really good message. It mentioned dog parks, responsibility, kids with dogs and of course, doggie love.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

We are actually getting ready to go watch it right now.


----------



## george1990

I like that it shows the good side of owning a dog, but even more, the BAD. Usually dog movies encourage people to get out and get dogs immediately, but I think this movie accurately shows parents what they'll probably go through; puppy ****! Haha. 

Bring a tissue!


----------



## Puddincat

Read the book, cried like a baby. It's so good and it stirs up emotions.


----------



## Gunnermom

My daughter read the childs version of the book (as did I) and loved it. We're going to see it probably tomorrow. I heard a movie critic on the radio who did not recommend it - said it was harsh because Marley dies at the end. Hmmm, like reality? I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Timber1

My son, daughter and daughter in law saw the movie. 

The former got an advanced preview because she works for the humane society. I was told it was disappointing because the author of the book, John G, tended to focus more on himself then the dog. And there were several disconnects in the story.

My son thought that John G provided little good training for Marley and should not even own a dog.

Closing on a positive note my favorite is a movie called "Eight Below."


----------



## MikeB06

The book went into much more detail about Marley and less about John's career. Jenny G. actually had 4 kids. When I read the book I thought "these people are not doing anything right raising this dog". But this may be most people actually. 
The movie was funny, pretty real life, and very sad at the end but if you have raised dogs they don't live forever. It is a very heart felt ending that will make you cry.


----------



## Grims

it was one big Purina commercial


----------



## wrenny

loved it. great movie.


----------



## Melodie A

My husband has refused to go see this movie with me. He said there is no way he was going after seeing my reaction to the book.... so I cried just a little... ok,a lot.. but I still loved the book.

I think he is just afraid he'll cry.


----------



## Timber1

I will see it. But the kids were diasappointed because as you said "these people were not doing anthing right raising the dog."


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Seen the movie on the 27th & sure loved it ! It was a wonderful movie & sure opens your eyes about getting dogs. Not a movie that has everyone wanting to go get a Lab ! That's good IMO. Many movies like Air Bud had everyone wanting a Golden w/o knowing if that was a right fit etc for their family. Not big on movies like that.

Got 2 thumbs up from me, but real puffy eyes after seeing.







I'm a softy anyway, & was hard to watch since we just lost our 1st dog (Golden) in Oct. & it brought back all those memories.

*GREAT movie & a must see though*


----------



## 3dogcrew

I do not plan on seeing this movie. Sorry its not for me.I go to see a movie for entertainment, and knowing I'm going to be bawling my eyes out isn't entertainment for me.
I give all of you who have seen it, and are "emotionally softies" as me ,lots of credit.I just don't have it in me.
Any one know how many labs were used in the filming?


----------



## Papanapa

DH and I took our 6 yr old DD to see it. We all loved it!!! We each cried but it was definitely a feel good movie. Hopefully people will realize that dogs are like kids. You don't know what you are getting but you have to keep them and love them anyway...


----------



## JJ&TT

My and my wife went to see it last night. I read the book and cried like a baby. Loved the book. I keep telling my self very lucky family to have gotten a loving dog that enriched there life. Dogs will be dogs, good and bad. They touch your heart as mine has.

We sat on the back row hoping no one else would sit there and (if) we cried we would be by our self. A bunch of people must have thought the same thing, (Ha,Ha) When they picked out the puppies I felt the pull on my heart!!! remembering my time picking out my first GSD Jessie. The love and hope I felt for her and the Love in her eyes for me (or was it the treat I had in my hand). I laughed when Marley ran through the screen door and ran through the house and dived in the pool and he said whose dog is THAT. 
When John and Marley went for a walk and got half way up the hill. John just sat down and said (you'll let me know when it's time) I wanted to jump up and run (not walk out) but knowing my wife would snatch my head right off my shoulders keap me in my seat.
When the time came thank God I took a LARGE bandana. I had to ring it out a time or too. 

Very GOOD movie. Came home and we talked and hugged Jessie and Thor all night!!!!

ALL dogs are great mine are the BEST!!!


----------



## valb

> Originally Posted By: 3dogcrew
> Any one know how many labs were used in the filming?


The figure I've heard is 22. There is one dog that they were using
for all the premieres and talk shows and stuff.


----------



## 3dogcrew

22 doesn't surprise me. I'd like to see the talk shows.I also love the labs so I wish I could sit through the movie, but I just can't .


----------



## selzer

I watched it. 

Nothing wrong with an old dog dying at the end of a movie.

Now if it was My Year With Marley and at the end the puppy busted through the screen door and got smooshed in the road, THAT would have stunk pretty bad. If the ending was Marley took a chunk out of the UPS guy and ended up being euthanized that would have stunk pretty bad too. Some pet owners would do well to consider alternate endings to this story. 

I also read the book, and I wish the movie would have gone more into the serious issues that the dog had. The people in the book stuck with the dog and deserve credit for that because I think that the fear of storms in particular was something that training would not have helped. They mentioned sedatives, but the book was more descriptive. 

I LOVED the obedience trainer part. That was funny. The idea that flunking out of one person's classes was an excuse to call the dog the worst dog ever and give up on any training was a bit much. 

The dog was headstrong, spoiled, and had some anxiety issues, but the label of worse dog ever was extreme. The dog did not bite anyone or really show any aggression at all. The dog needed training and leadership. The owners needed training. 

Perhaps that is the average dog owner's experience with their first dog, the dog that they raised with their children. 

Frodo would have given Marley a run for his money.


----------



## KAKZooKpr

I saw this movie and LOVED it! It was also quite funny & true. Yes, they could have done more to train this dog, but at least they stuck with him and took him fun places and loved him. I hope people will take that to heart. 

Yes, I did cry like a baby at the end, but I think almost every person in the theater was sniffling. It was even more difficult for me having lost 2 dogs this year, Sydney on June 12 & Lily Aug 29. The end was quite realistic and brought it all back. I'm sure that everyone who has experienced the loss of a pet, whether recent or not, will feel sad, but will also enjoy the movie as they relive the memories of their own dog's crazy antics!

Kristina


----------



## Timber1

OK folks, I will see the movie and have read the book. 

As an alternate suggestion, which I may have mentioned before, please watch a dog movie called "Eight Below."

Not entirely factual, as the people in the movie portrayed as Americans, were actually from a different country.


----------



## 3dogcrew

Eight Below ?
Is that the story of bad weather moving in, needed to evacuate , not enough room for the dogs? Dogs left behind ? Or am I thinking of a different movie?


----------



## Catu

> Originally Posted By: 3dogcrewEight Below ?
> Is that the story of bad weather moving in, needed to evacuate , not enough room for the dogs? Dogs left behind ? Or am I thinking of a different movie?


Yes, that's the movie


----------



## 3dogcrew

I saw Eight Below at the movies when it came out.... I bawled at that one.
Do you think that we will see an increase in yellow labs because of Marley ? It just seems that when there is a movie with a certain breed featured in it, there is an explosion of people wanting that breed for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## AnnaRiley

YES and it's not like there aren't already enought in the shelters now and in rescue groups as well.


----------



## ILGHAUS

This problem of so many people now wanting labs was brought up at the dog club that I belong to months ago. All we can do at this point is keep pushing education on all points -- where to get a dog, the charateristics common to the breed, the pros and cons of the breed, what special care the particular breed needs, and on and on. When Snow Dogs first came out the club had a table set up in the lobby to talk to people about Huskies. I'll be doing a workshop next month at the library and will need to brush up on my lab knowledge because I know there will be someone wanting one just because baby Marley was so cute.


----------



## DianaB

> Originally Posted By: PuddincatRead the book, cried like a baby. It's so good and it stirs up emotions.


Me too. I almost stopped reading knowing it was going to take a turn for the worst. However, I was so gripped by the book, I just had to finish it (and suffer the tears). I was happy he lived a long life though, that made it all better.

I cringe at all the things they did wrong right from the start! Not sure I will watch the movie until on DVD.


----------



## Innuendo

I liked the movie a lot and as many of you cried at the end. I go to see movies for entertainment, not a dog training lesson so I was entertained and it served its purpose.

It also did remind me of my first dog. I was only 6 years old but my parents didn't know much about dog training or even dog nutrition. My rough collie lived for 14 years, just had to have her put down a few years ago (I'm 23) For the majority of her life she was spoiled, had run of the house, was friendly but a handful and she pretty much lived on whatever food my mom picked up from the grocery store, but like Marley she lived a long and full life with all the love me, my brothers and my parents could give her. She was put to sleep because her hips were giving out on her and she could no longer stand to eat or eliminate.

I know a lot more now about raising and owning dogs but you never forget your first pet.


----------



## FaithsMom

I saw Marley & Me and also read the book. Unfortunately, I really believe the majority of dog owners don't take any kind of training seriously and just expect their dogs to magically behave the way they want them too.

And a lot of people think that dog breeds are all alike. Having had beagles when I was a kid, a mutt, and a Samoyed and three Malamutes- I can tell you already there are plenty of differences! My GSD pup Faith is sooo different from the others! Not bad different- just different.

I saw 8 Below too. It is an awesome movie and loved watching those Northern breeds do their stuff.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

I saw this last night. I already knew the end and had prepared myself not to cry, but the oldest boy's acting at the end really made me start to tear up..especially when he said "he knows" when asked if he had anything to say to him at the end.


I was already not a lab person, but this movie *really* turned me off to them! I hope it has the same affect on most people instead of making them want to go out and impulsively buy a puppy. It is hard watching the movie when you are an educated pet owner and just want to scream at the screen telling them to crate train, be educated about bloat when owning a large dog, and all of this other stuff.

All in all it was a cute movie..I think the acting sucked but I was with a date and we had a great time and enjoyed it.


----------



## sungmina

I saw this tonight for my birthday, and I enjoyed it. There were some discrepancies between the book and the film, but I think they did a good job for the most part. I definitely cried at the end, even though I read the book (listened to the cds anyways.) 

MustLoveGSDs - I'm fairly sure that they actually did crate him in the book, I'm not sure why they chose not to show that in the movie...


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

> Originally Posted By: JkimI saw this tonight for my birthday, and I enjoyed it. There were some discrepancies between the book and the film, but I think they did a good job for the most part. I definitely cried at the end, even though I read the book (listened to the cds anyways.)
> 
> MustLoveGSDs - I'm fairly sure that they actually did crate him in the book, I'm not sure why they chose not to show that in the movie...


ah..i've never read the book


----------



## Caledon

I will not go see it. I'm waiting for the DVD to watch behind the scenes and to cry in private. My 17 year old son went with a group of his friend to see it. I tried to gently steer him away from it but he wouldn't listen to mom, and girlfriend won. He came home, hugged Dakota. He also advised me not to see it now, but to buy the DVD.


----------



## AnnaRiley

I will not see this movie. Already, I've seen Marly pups (yellow labs) at the nearby pet stores. Recently, in my neibghorhood, I saw a young girl and her "father" pulling a yellow lab puppy out of the box by the neck. And they have been known to have a ton of breeds that just disappear.

I have not read the book and as I said will not see the movie. Is there some lesson anyone that watches this movie is going to learn to take with them? Or those that read the book?


----------



## Riley's Mom

I was expecting a movie that focused on the dog. Instead what I saw was a movie focused on a family and their lives who happen to own a dog. Husband said the book was much better.


----------



## ozzymama

I can't watch the movie, not now. Maybe in a couple years when Sandi is gone and we aren't dealing with end of life issues. I remember with the book the last 5 chapters just about killed me and that was long before Sandi started developing issues.


----------



## drkcloud4u

> Originally Posted By: Timber1OK folks, I will see the movie and have read the book.
> 
> As an alternate suggestion, which I may have mentioned before, please watch a dog movie called "Eight Below."
> 
> Not entirely factual, as the people in the movie portrayed as Americans, were actually from a different country.


I bawled watching Eight Below!!
Still have to see Marley's movie.


----------



## Timber1

That is precisely what everyone around me has said. Seemed more then a bit of ego to focus on everything except Marley.


----------



## jake

was kinda looking forward to marley movie until unrelenting purina commercial pimping.Was OK with book but have read better.


----------



## lcht2

> Originally Posted By: MustLoveGSDs
> 
> I was already not a lab person, but this movie *really* turned me off to them!


i fealt the same way before seeing this movie...as we were walking out i said "i want a lab" haha


----------



## sju279

I'm with you Mary! I wanted to see it, but I'm just weird when it comes to dogs. I cry even when nothing sad is happening! Sometimes I cry just when they do something cute. My eyes well up even when I watch Beethoven. I want to be able to bawl my eyes out without feeling embarrased. I'll wait for DVD and watch it ALONE with tissues.







I love horror and sci-fi movies so I was really excited to see I Am Legend when it came out last year - until I heard about the GSD dying. No Way. I watched it with my boyfriend when it came out on DVD, but he skipped right through that scene for me so I wouldn't have to endure it.


----------



## selzer

This week I have been babysitting for my sister's kids. Analisa turned two in October, Elena turned two a couple of days ago. 

Anyway, over the New Year, they were traveling, and their mother took them to see Marley and Me. The girls understood what was happening and Elena in particular cried at the end. 

Considering how Elena DOES NOT like Cujo, (but she likes Pippy), I was kind of surprised. Analisa is the natural dog person.


----------



## crazyboutdogs

i think in the book they stopped crating because he kept eating the crates and getting out (not sure, but i think so). anyway, i'm not going to the movie either to see it. i feel kind of stupid crying hysterically in public but that's how i get. anyway, i did hear it was more about the family then marley and that the end was very explicit. i'll probably see the dvd, but not sure. 

i have a lab who is 11 1/2. he's black. gotta tell you, he was nothing like Marley. not all labs are like that.


----------



## Timber1

I finally bought the movie at Wal-Mart today and was disgusted. This movie is about John Groogan, not Marley. A wife who cannot take care of a few kids, and a guy that can afford to live in one of the wealthiest cities on the planet, Boca Raton, FL., but cannot take care of a dog.

Now what on God's earth is reedeming about this movie, unless you feel John Groogan's ego needs to get a bit bigger.


----------



## kelso

Have you read the book?


----------



## Timber1

Yes, I have read the book. It is better then the movie, and there are some hilarious incidents the book describes, that were terribly produced in the movie.

I wish I could remember one of my favorite books. It is about a canoe trip in which this dog follows them. Eventually the dog is adopted and it moves on from there. Anyone know which book I am referring to.

Another good one, "The Dogs of Bedlam Farms."


----------



## caview

The book Timber1 is referring to is called "Marle's Door"..

Tanya


----------



## jake

Timber1 think that book is Merles door--and I agree MUCH better than Marley hype bull


----------



## Timber1

Thanks so much. I think one of my my rescues ate it, but is worth re-reading and buying again.

As for movies, "Eight Below", don't miss this one.

It is based on a true story, but I will not elaborate about the dogs or the people involved.


----------



## jake

Eight below -great DOG movie no human stars -made me soo involved.The best thing was all dogs in movie were rescues (I think)often wondered what happened to them.Hope it wasn't like slumdog millionaire story.You might like the book 'Racing with the rain'


----------



## onyxena

I read the book because my MIL begged me to, was an easy read, entertaining. Saw the movie on a plane. Was actually somewhat surprised that I enjoyed it. I'm not saying it was a great movie! I cringed everytime their dog did something "bad" that could totally be prevented with some real training. No dog of mine would ever be allowed to get away with any of that! Cute movie though. 
I did not cry!


----------



## Bridget

Crap, I'm in the minority again. I absolutely loved the book, read it three times to date, but actually was terribly disappointed in the movie. I didn't think the movie gave enough time to incidents that were hilarious in the book and introduced some characters that weren't in the book and to me didn't seem to matter (like his boss). Also, as I believe someone else already mentioned, it seemed like the movie was really just about the family and the dog was just an incidental. Sometimes I thought he seemed like more of a prop.


----------



## LuvsDieter

> Originally Posted By: Timber1
> Another good one, "The Dogs of Bedlam Farms."


Timber,

If you like the Bedlam farm dogs (which I do!!), have a hop over to one of the author's blogs. He blogged about doing therapy work (specifically working with hospice patients) with Izzy the Border Collie. I choked up reading more than once (and I'm not a crier).

http://hospice.bedlamfarm.com/

It hasn't been updated since late 2008, but start at the beginning and I can guarantee you'll get hooked.


----------



## Timber1

Thanks and I agree. The movie was terrible.

Regarding the subsequent poster, I appreciate the recommendation. We are headed for a dog competition, and during down time I need a good book to read.


----------

